# Patent: Sigma 30-300mm f/2.8-3.5 for Super 35 Sensors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

```
Is Sigma looking to get into cinema lenses? A <a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2016-01-20" target="_blank">patent showing an optical formula for a 30-300mm f/2.8-3.5</a> has appeared. The lens is for Super 35 sized sensors, the kind that are found in Canon Cinema EOS cameras. NAB is coming up in April and that would likely be the show that Sigma would announce such a lens for.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-9122 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.1.18</li>
<li>Filing date 2014.6.25</li>
<li>Zoom ratio 10.00</li>
<li>Wide-angle intermediate telephoto</li>
<li>Focal length 30.00 90.13 300.13</li>
<li>F-number 2.83 2.83 3.53</li>
<li>Total angle of view 2ω 56.98 18.72 5.71</li>
<li>The image height Y 15.55</li>
<li>Overall length of the lens 409.00</li>
</ul>
<p>Sigma has been aggressive to get into the prosumer space over the last few years, and adding cinema lenses to their portfolio is probably the next logical step.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe this ends up being just slightly wider? Aside from price, that would really help in competing with the $45k CN-E 30-300mm. If not, this would pair nicely with a wide 15-50mm or similar. Would love to own some of these lenses...


----------



## Etienne (Jan 20, 2016)

I hope they make this lens soon.
Can't afford the Canon version


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow. Good for them! They should do very well in the Cinema market because having a native lens with AF is vastly less critical since so much focus pulling is done manually


----------



## DudeInTheSky (Jan 20, 2016)

This would be great!

First off: Sigma should start supporting the Canon Cinema EOS line so that their EF mount lenses work with all Cinema EOS cameras! (Right now 20/1.4 & 24-35/2.0 do not work at all with the newest Cinema EOS camera, C300mk2. And Sigma won't update firmware.) This would build brand loyalty and show that they are serious about cinema.

Second: 30-300 is a tricky range. Used Canon 30-300s can be had for cheap because the lens is not selling that well. The economical and practical argument for using such a lens is that it can stay on the camera and lens changes can be kept to a minimum. 30mm on the wide end does not accommodate for that and hence it's probably cheaper for a production to just get the tried and trusted Angenieux 12x even if Sigma sells this thing cheap.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 20, 2016)

(Sorry in advance for my ignorance) Why F Stops? Weren't cinema lenses to be measured in T-Stops?


----------



## tyger11 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd really prefer they start with proper cine versions of their existing Art lenses. But that's just me.


----------



## et31 (Jan 21, 2016)

tyger11 said:


> I'd really prefer they start with proper cine versions of their existing Art lenses. But that's just me.



As a pro-photog, I am very happy that Sigma chose to improve the optical engineering of their lenses with the Art series before venturing off into another category. Not only did it improve the company's image among other photographers, it showed their capability of providing great optics for less money than conventional Zeiss, Canon, or Nikkor glass!

Now, they can cinema away and bring another happy world to us all!


----------

